# Detroit Auto Show, anyone go?



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

anyone else go to the detroit auto show, or plan on it, i went this past weekend, it was incredible


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I have gone most years that I lived in Michigan. Last year (to me) was plain boring. This year I doubt I'll attend.


----------

